# Start a new club



## pweifan

I've been out of the hobby for a bit over a year. However I'm about to get back into it. I'd love to see a local club!


----------



## Fishly

I've been thinking about the same thing. The best way I can think of to start a club is to first make it an online registry-type thing. Make a club email and blog and have people send in their info to join. If enough members join, you can have monthly meetings in real life to get to know each other and swap supplies/fish. If you only get a few members or they don't want to meet in real life, you can just post articles, ads, and news on the club blog. Here's what I thought the registration form might look like:

*Full Name:*
*Age *(Members under 16 will probably need someone to drive them to real life meetings):
*City of Current Residence:*
*Email Address:*
*Phone Number:*

*Do you breed fish?* Yes No 
*If yes, what species?*

*Do you culture your own live foods?* Yes No
*If yes, what kind?*

*Do you have other aquatic organisms of interest (besides fish)?* Yes No 
*If yes, what are they?*

*Do you have aquatic plants?* Yes No 
*Do you have saltwater invertebrates? *Yes No 

*Circle any areas in which you have experience:* Freshwater aquariums and fish, saltwater aquariums and fish, brackish aquariums and fish, planted aquariums, DIY (stands, aquariums, filter systems, other: _____), pet store aquariums, public aquariums, breeding fish casually, breeding fish for profit, aquarium-related chemistry and science, other: ______________

*Circle any areas about which you would like to learn more:* Freshwater aquariums and fish, saltwater aquariums and fish, brackish aquariums and fish, planted aquariums, DIY (stands, aquariums, filter systems, other: _____), breeding fish casually, breeding fish for profit, aquarium-related chemistry and science, other: ______________

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

You can ask if the local pet stores will hand these out for you or just hand out the address of your club blog/email. You can also advertise the address of the club blog/email in your local newspaper. Try to post something new on the blog at least once a week. At the end of each post, you can put a link to the registration form so people happening by will know how to sign up.

For monthly meetings, you can meet up at a local pet store, restaurant, park, or even at someone's house. I don't know what you would do once you got there, but you want it to be a positive experience and focused mainly on aquariums.

That's about all I can think of.


----------



## JamesHockey

thanks for the input,i was thinking the best place to do it would be at the cleveland aquarium,when they have it setup again.and sort-of have them sponsor us.


----------



## SNAKEMANVET

Like fishy has said above is a great way,some clubs have a yearly membership fee for single and family. You can make up a flier to put at lfs,and petco,petsmart.A friend and I started a reef and freshwater club in the Jackson Tn area late last year,we now have 45 members.Good luck with your new club.


----------



## JamesHockey

SNAKEMANVET said:


> Like fishy has said above is a great way,some clubs have a yearly membership fee for single and family. You can make up a flier to put at lfs,and petco,petsmart.A friend and I started a reef and freshwater club in the Jackson Tn area late last year,we now have 45 members.Good luck with your new club.



care to explain? :hihi:


----------



## JamesHockey

bumpidy


----------

